# How brilliant computer scientists solved the Bermuda Triangle mystery



## Zic (Dec 30, 2009)

Looks like the cause of lost of accidents in Bermuda Triangle hadn't been aliens, ghosts nor a deity, the evidence points to methane. 
Article


> The evidence for this astounding new insight into a mystery that's bedeviled the world is laid out in a research paper published in the American Journal of Physics.
> 
> Professor Joseph Monaghan researched the hypothesis with honor student David May at the Monash University in Melbourne, Australia.
> 
> ...


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

I actually saw a thing on that on the history channel and they disproved that theory.


----------



## michaelk (Aug 12, 2010)

I heard about this on a radio show. Very cool stuff.

Though I believe the theory to be correct, they haven't actually tested this, have they? Doing so seems like it'd be rather involved. Would probably involve satellite imaging and spectrometry.


----------



## Just_Some_Guy (Oct 8, 2009)

ENTJwillruletheworld said:


> I actually saw a thing on that on the history channel and they disproved that theory.


I saw that one too. Minute amounts of methane caused a certain military aircraft's engine to shut down. They were also speculating that massive releases of methane could cause waves that would sink unprepared ships that saw calm seas and blue skies.


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

EmotionallyTonedGeometry said:


> I saw that one too. Minute amounts of methane caused a certain military aircraft's engine to shut down. They were also speculating that massive releases of methane could cause waves that would sink unprepared ships that saw calm seas and blue skies.


Yeah but they tested some of those theory's and none of them worked. They also mentioned that there is just as much methane in that part of the ocean than in the rest of the ocean so there isn't any reason to think that's what's causing it.


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

EmotionallyTonedGeometry said:


> They were also speculating that massive releases of methane could cause waves that would sink unprepared ships that saw calm seas and blue skies.


Sounds like a great power for a superhero.


----------



## Just_Some_Guy (Oct 8, 2009)

ENTJwillruletheworld said:


> Yeah but they tested some of those theory's and none of them worked. They also mentioned that there is just as much methane in that part of the ocean than in the rest of the ocean so there isn't any reason to think that's what's causing it.


The one I watched, they did test it. They ran trace amounts on methane into the air intakes of the engine in question and with a surprisingly little amount, the engine died.


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

EmotionallyTonedGeometry said:


> The one I watched, they did test it. They ran trace amounts on methane into the air intakes of the engine in question and with a surprisingly little amount, the engine died.


The one I saw they ran test on and some of them worked some not. But what I'm saying is that, there isn't more methane in that part of the ocean than in the rest. So even if the "test" worked there is no reason be believe it would happen that way. At least that's what they said. make sense.


----------



## Just_Some_Guy (Oct 8, 2009)

ENTJwillruletheworld said:


> The one I saw they ran test on and some of them worked some not. But what I'm saying is that, there isn't more methane in that part of the ocean than in the rest. So even if the "test" worked there is no reason be believe it would happen that way. At least that's what they said. make sense.


Clearly, the only way we can tell which TV documentary was right is if we now arm wrestle.


----------



## Garrett Petersen (Aug 4, 2010)

The Bermuda Triangle is the classic example of availability bias. There is no mystery.


----------



## Valdyr (May 25, 2010)

There is no Bermuda Triangle "mystery." If we examine the rate of disappearance in proportion with the amount of traffic that passes through the Triangle (which has some of the highest sea traffic in the world), there is nothing out of the ordinary.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 13, 2009)

Interesting theory, whether or not it proves correct.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

In my own little world, I'm happy just pretending it's the Lost island.


----------



## LostInMyOwnMind (May 5, 2010)

> can become dislodged and transform into gaseous bubbles expanding geometrically as they explode upwards. When these bubbles reach the surface of the water they soar into the air, still expanding upwards and outwards.


Wait! So the Bermuda Triangle is just a gigantic fart bubble?


----------



## Lucem (Dec 2, 2009)

EmotionallyTonedGeometry said:


> Clearly, the only way we can tell which TV documentary was right is if we now arm wrestle.


I literally burst out laughing reading this post.


----------



## DarklyValentine (Mar 4, 2010)

Clearly Alien Propoganda


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

timeless said:


> Sounds like a great power for a superhero.


----------



## AEIOU (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm looking forward to some Brilliant Computer Scientist figuring out whether Bigfoot, Sasquatch really exists!


----------

